# Sreen protector???



## canon816 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking to get an LCD screen protector for my 5DIII. What are you all using and why do you like it or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are asking about a LCD protector, you can use the one that comes with the camera, or lots of sellers out there are selling proctectors to protect the protector.
Maybe there is a market to sell one to protect those as well
To be clear, that screen you see on the back of your camera is not the LCD. Its a LCD protector, and can be removed and replaced. Canon will sell one to you if it gets scratched, and you can install it yourself.


----------



## canon816 (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't realize that the shield over the LCD was so easy to replace. Thanks for clarifying. How much does it cost?


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... Canon will sell one to you if it gets scratched, and you can install it yourself.



As far as I know 7D screen protector isn't user-replaceable. Do you have any information regarding replacement possibility of 5D Mark III screen protector?


----------



## steve263 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is who I use for my canon, a friend told me about them and I decided to protect my camera with one.
http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector

hope this helps out


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ... Canon will sell one to you if it gets scratched, and you can install it yourself.
> ...


Its just a piece of glass held in place with adhesive double back tape. Canon may or may not stock them for the 5D MK III yet, but readily available for the other models.
http://youtu.be/OYBXkqvayqchttp://youtu.be/OYBXkqvayqc


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 29, 2012)

This is 5D Mark II cover replacement video. As 5D Mark III description states it has similar to 7D weather sealing, so screen+cover design can be similar too. That's why I thought that cover might be sealed to the LCD in the same way due to improvement Canon made in light transmission (by decreasing reflections).

I.e., if 5D Mark III has the same cover that 7D has, protector replacement might not be as straightforward as for other Canon cameras.

I would not recommend using third-party protectors though. Just being careful with the camera is enough to have it in nice shape.


----------



## pwp (Aug 29, 2012)

Personally I have never worried about protectors. The glass Canon uses is spectacularly tough. The only thing to watch out for is the possibility of the camera banging against a belt buckle for extended periods. Even this may wear through a protector in quick time.

But in general use, working my cameras pretty heavily on a daily basis, I've never scratched a screen. I smashed one on a 1Ds many years ago which CPS was kind enough to fix for free while I waited. 

Don't sweat the small stuff...just enjoying your camera without wrapping the whole thing in cotton wool. They're tougher than you'd think.

-PW


----------



## canon816 (Aug 30, 2012)

I work my cameras daily as well and while I take excellent care of them I am not afraid to take them into some rugged weather and grueling terrain. (rain, snow, hot, dry, dust, pollen, humidity, etc... cameras are tools for me) After several years of use I recently sold my 5DII and 1DIV for the current models and the only thing that was a detraction were the scratches and wear on the lcd coatings. Nothing serious, but when someone buys a new camera that is one of the top questions and comments.

Also, when using in bright sun it is much more difficult to see through even a slightly scratched lcd then a clean and clear one, and I dont want to go through the effort of replacing the panel that canon includes. My iphone has a nice static protector that I replace every 6 months and its like I have a new phone again. Thats what I am going for here with the camera.

And lets face it... many of us sell our gear and upgrade, and while resale value is not a consideration for me when I buy a camera, it is nice to have as much value in a camera when it is time to upgrade to the newer and more technologically advanced tools.




pwp said:


> Personally I have never worried about protectors. The glass Canon uses is spectacularly tough. The only thing to watch out for is the possibility of the camera banging against a belt buckle for extended periods. Even this may wear through a protector in quick time.
> 
> But in general use, working my cameras pretty heavily on a daily basis, I've never scratched a screen. I smashed one on a 1Ds many years ago which CPS was kind enough to fix for free while I waited.
> 
> ...


----------



## canon816 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give this a try.



steve263 said:


> This is who I use for my canon, a friend told me about them and I decided to protect my camera with one.
> http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector
> 
> hope this helps out


----------

